# Found out some GREAT news!!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know this may not be important to some people.....But to me im JUST SOOOOO HAPPY!!

BOTH my bucks, Jasper AND Couragous are now *S bucks!! IM JUST SOOOOOO EXCITED!! I knew these boys were good! But now they are even better!

Almost ALL of Jaspers Half Sisters have milking stars, and one of his sisters finished AGS and ADGA as a FF!! I cant believe how good Jasper is turning out! His dams kids prices this year were $700!! :shocked: 

And Couragous, well his dam was already finished in all 3 registries and this year she FINALLY got put on a milking test and got her stars in all registries!!

Thanks for letting me babble on.....no one else understands! lol


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats that is great news.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats awesome news Laura :clap: Congrats :stars:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I can see this makes you very happy.... well that makes us all happy for you too. We do understand. Congrats.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow that is great! Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWESOME! That is cool! :clap: I am happy for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....that is wonderful....... :leap: :clap: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

ALSO!

Jaspers Dam, Purple Rain, was in the top ten for one day milk test!!
AND she produced over 1000 POUNDS last year!! Im so happy!

She ALSO earned the HIGHEST score of the WHOLE herd at the LA last summer, WAY TO GO!!


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That is sooooo awesome!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! Congrats Laura...that is really awesome!

I am waiting for OMF to test Tianna Quinn for her milk stars...I am hoping they do, then Warlock would have his stars. Tianna Quinn also has just one more leg before she's a finished champion. I hope she gets that this year!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! IM SO PROUD! I cant wait to see some daughters freshen from these 2 boys! Im really going to try and do milk testing now!

Kylee, Im sure shes going to! At least I hope, since shes one of the REALLY nice does, she will probably be on the test!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no idea what any of this means . But I do know it is COOl and exciting so COGRATULATIONS!


----------

